

The Great Lenovo ThinkPad X230 Keyboard Debate - airnomad
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/05/23/lenovo-thinkpad-x230-keyboard/

======
kbuck
They chose an interesting location for the Print Screen and Page Up/Down keys.
I don't see Pause/Break or Scroll Lock anywhere, or an option to use part of
the keyboard as a numpad. The Fn key remains in its oft-complained-about
location. They even freed up a bunch of space on the keyboard bezel that could
have been used to make most or all of the "Fn" key icons dedicated buttons,
but chose not to. Tactile feeling aside, I'm inclined to think that this is a
step backward rather than a step forward.

------
LaSombra
It looks like they chose a layout more in line with those of HP, Dell and Acer
for the looks of it. Dunno if it's a good thing. After using a Mac keyboard
for some time, the extra "PC" keys feel unnecessary, but maybe that's just me.

------
jwingy
I'm going to be cynical here and guess that the new keyboard is cheaper to
make.

~~~
wr1472
Why would it be cynical? don't companies strive to lower manufacturing costs?

